#kubuntu-se 2011-04-11
<olja> okej då
<Philip5> tittur
<Philip5> tittut
<olja> Philip5: tror det var du som vägledde mig till kubunut.se
<Philip5> fast typ alla som hänger här är ju också i vanliga kanalen
<realubot> Är det här kanalen för lågbudget DE:t KDE?
<Philip5> det tror jag inte för jag skulle inte säga fel
<Philip5> kde rules!
<Philip5> men som sagt så är det sällan direkt aktivt här. mer för oss som hänger
<olja> dagon_: instalation pågor
<Philip5> x_link kommer bli chockad när han läser loggen här att det händer nått :D
<dagon_> haha
<olja> dagon_: verka som att det är färdigt
<olja> hackar fortfarande?
<dagon_> hmm
<olja> Philip5: något du kanske har koll på?
<Philip5> vet inte vad ni gör
<olja> när jag spelar film med vlc så småhackar det, gör inte det med vlc i vista
<dagon_> olja: hur menar du hackar?
<olja> det går att titta men lite störande
<dagon_> laggar filmen eller är det bara screen tearing?
<dagon_> det verkar mysko
<dagon_> jag kan kolla 720p-vidos på min netbook
<dagon_> videos*
<dagon_> och det ska egentligen vara halvt omöjligt
<olja> oj, hur ska jag förklara, kanske är det bättre utryckt som "ryckigt"
<olja> märkte just skylnade från när jag spelar samma fil i vista kontra kde
<dagon_> har du skrivbordseffekter påslagna?
<olja> vet inte
<dagon_> Philip5: hur kommer han in att ställa in det?
<olja> en anna fråga jag har är angående nerladdning, har transmision instaleart, väljder en torrent från piratbukten (använder chroome)och när jag trycker på filen så startar transmision men torrenten dyker inte upp i listan?
<Philip5> om det börjar bli tearing i lite större videos så är det oftast drivisarna som krånglar eller att man har fel -vo i sin spelare
<dagon_> olja: det är chrome som är lite cp
<dagon_> den hanterar filassociationer sådär
<olja> hittade filen och öppnade den med ktorrent, laddar ner nu
<dagon_> olja: är du van vid µtorrent så finns qbittorrent
<dagon_> ser exakt likadan ut
<dagon_> minns inte hur ktorrent ser ut :>
<olja> Philip5: kan jag åtgärda problemet på något sätt
<Philip5> jag brukar spara länken och sedan öppna med torrentklient
<Philip5> jag kör med transmission-qt
<Philip5> körde förr med ktorrent som är najs men tar lite mer resurser och så började någon release för 1 år sedan krångla och jag började med transmission och har bara inte orkat/brytt mig att gå tillbaka till ktorrent
<dagon_> Philip5: jag måste nog köra arch
<Philip5> för att?
<dagon_> 1. ubuntu suger
<Philip5> inget fel på arch
<dagon_> 2. linux mint funkar sådär med kde
<dagon_> däremot hatar jag det faktum att jag inte kan dra nytta av ditt ppa :/
<Philip5> jag har kört lite arch men det är så tråkigt... inte lika mycket att fixa med :D
<Philip5> det är nog inte så svårt att fixa en "ppa" till arch och lägga upp grejer som aur eller vad det kallar det
<olja> märker också att om jag är på en hemsida som har mycket bilder så hinner inte skärmen riktigt med när jag rullar nerför/uppför på sidan, kan det vara så at jag har något el p skärminställningarna
<Philip5> en liten nackdel med arch tycker jag är att den alltid installerar alla filer som kommer med ett bygga. även -dev grejer
<Philip5> folk som klagar på att ubuntu är så bloat borde ju tycka det är onödigt men det hör man ju aldrig något om
<Philip5> utan -dev filer så skulle ju arch kunna ta säkert 1/3 - 1/2 så mycket plats på disken även om man själv kan välja vad som ska in 
<dagon_> Philip5: det är nog mer om du vill ändra
<dagon_> så har du det förspänt
<dagon_> aldrig lagt märke till det
<Philip5> märkt att den installerar -dev grejer också?
<dagon_> mm
<Philip5> olja: vad kör du med för grafikkort och vilka drivisar använder du?
<dagon_> ati hd2400 series
<dagon_> och de proprietära
<olja> tack dagon
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> nej dev-grejerna ligger ju bara där och tar plats för de som inte behöver dem
<Philip5> till ingen nytta
<dagon_> fast man kan köra nån cleaning och bli av med dom tror jag
<dagon_> hmm, hittar förstås inget på google nu
<Philip5> sedan undrar jag lite hur arch gjort med debugger data
<Philip5> det är väl bara en uppsättning "paket" i arch
<Philip5> installeras alla program default med eller utan debugger symbols?
<dagon_> ingen aning
<Philip5> kör man med så blir ju alla binärer typ dubbelt så stora
<dagon_> tror inte att det installeras
<Philip5> kör man utan så har man ju dålig debugging för bugrapportering
<Philip5> om det installeras så görs det ju inte separat utan blir inbakat i alla binärer
<Philip5> skillnaden blir i binärens storlek
<dagon_> jag är inte så insatt i den delen
<dagon_> men du syftar på t.ex. audacious-debug ?
<Philip5> i ubuntu så är debuggedata stripat och ligger (oftast) på eget ställe i paket med -dbg
<Philip5> yp
<Philip5> typ
<dagon_> hmm, bar fråga
<dagon_> bra*
<dagon_> jag kan ju undersöka det
<Philip5> mest nyfiken för annars så gör det ju att arch blir ännu större på disken
<dagon_> jag tror inte att den gör det
<dagon_> min archinstallation är ganska liten på min netbook
<dagon_> det är i princip base, base-devel, xorg, fluxbox
<Philip5> men den kanske generellt har färre paket installerade än motsvarande ubuntuinstallation
<Philip5> tjänar in det i antal paket/program men kanske vart paket/program är större i sig på disken
<Philip5> mest bara en tes
<dagon_> jag kan sparka igång min netbook om du vill
<Philip5> då måste man jämföra paket
<Philip5> och kanske inte så att vi behöver kolla just nu
<dagon_> too late
<Philip5> men lite nyfiken blir man ju på skillnaderna per paket
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> kan du se hur mycket data som t ex audacious installerar om du bara tittar på paket i sig och inte beroenden och annat?
<dagon_> nu ska vi se
<dagon_> jag har base, base-devel, xorg-video-intel, fluxbox, och gdm av en dum anledning
<dagon_> program i övrigt är audacious och chrome
<Philip5> du kan även kolla på storleken på själva binären för  audacious
<dagon_> och firefox
<dagon_> min / har använt 4.1GB
<dagon_> så förhållandevis liten installation
<x_link> Philip5: Haha =)
<Philip5> om du kör: ls -lh /usr/bin/audacious2
<Philip5> hur stor är den filen på ubuntu respektive arch?
<Philip5> x_link:  :)
<dagon_> 192K
<dagon_> 262K på mint
<Philip5> skiljer de sig i 32 och 64bit mellan arch och ubuntu?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag kör arch x86 på netbooken
<dagon_> och x64 mint här
<Philip5> ok för då går det inte att jämföra för 64bit binärer blir alltid störe än 32bit
<Philip5> typ så mycket större
<dagon_> har ingen x86 annars jag kan jämföra med
<Philip5> men min gissning är att det inte är någon debuggerdata med då
<dagon_> förmodligen inte
<dagon_> det är nog valfritt
<Philip5> om inte arch har någon eget sätt att installera debuggerdata
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> hur kan emesen sluka 176MB RAM
<dagon_> emesene*
<dagon_> den sover dessutom
<Philip5> hungrigt ;)
<dagon_> det verkar inte bättre
<dagon_> hade nån spik i natt också i nätverkshistoriken
<dagon_> rätt som det var så var det full hastighet ut
<dagon_> fastän qbittorrent seedade i 49KB
<dagon_> det enda som faktiskt skickade ut
<dagon_> jag menar
<dagon_> min ssh-anslutning kan inte dra resterande 51KB
<dagon_> och ja, jag har en dålig lina
<dagon_> 8/1
<dagon_> så har vi det avklarat
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> nu dog facebook
<Philip5> jag har inget nät just nu från comhem som vanligt
<Philip5> kör med mobil uppkoppling
<Philip5> comhem är sämsta skiten här
<dagon_> comhem är alltid sämst
<dagon_> jag hade det när jag pluggade
<dagon_> vi hade downtime så ofta att till sist mailade eller ringde jag bra och "fixa nätet kthxbai"
<dagon_> bara*
<Philip5> hehe
<olja> .
<olja> finns det något jag kan göra åt mitt problem genom systeminställningar?
<olja> var borta en stund
<dagon_> det enda jag kan tänka mig är att stänga av skrivbordseffekter
<dagon_> sen har jag lite haxx i amdcccle
<Philip6> tur man har nvidia
<dagon_> jag lider inte
<dagon_> jag verkar vara den enda som klarar av linux + ati
<Philip5> verkar som det handlar om tur med amd/ati och linux
 * dagon_ är h4xx0r
<Philip5> så klart
<dagon_> jag kör 3 burkar med linux + ati
<dagon_> samtliga funkar felfritt
<Philip5> samma sorts kort i alla?
<dagon_> olika
<dagon_> HD5770 XXX i denna
<dagon_> 9600 i den andra
<Philip5> då är det nog för att du är en sådan h4xx0r helt enkelt
<dagon_> 9000 i den andra
<olja> aha, så tur altså
<dagon_> jävla mysko att allt funkar för mig och inte dig
<dagon_> men screen tearing löser man enkelt
<olja> på skärminslänningar finns det någontin som heter "uppdatering" Hz
<olja> dagon_: vad är scren tearing
<dagon_> när bilden delas på 2 i mitten typ
<dagon_> typ som en glitch
<Philip5> olja: vad kör du för mediaspelare?
<dagon_> vlc
<Philip5> vad har han för -vo i den?
 * dagon_ - snabbare än ljuset!
<dagon_> bra fråga
<olja> kör vlc
<Philip5> byt video out
<Philip5> i inställningarna för vlc
<dagon_> och klicka ur fönsterdekorationer
<Philip5> vad har ati för videoaccelerering?
<Philip5> kör de med vaapi?
<Philip5> eller har de eget?
<dagon_> vet inte
<olja> Philip5: video out?
<olja> är inne i inställningar
<Philip5> video output
<dagon_> video heter det bara
<dagon_> sen under "Utmatning"
 * dagon_ är häftig och kör med overlay
<Philip5> kör du på svenska?!? trodde ju du var en h4xx0r
<dagon_> accelererad videoutmatning
<dagon_> Philip5: skyll på mint
<Philip5> tsss
<olja> på utmatining så finns en mängd alternativ?
<dagon_> vad står den på?
<olja> standard
<dagon_> Philip5: vad är ditt förslag?
<olja> acceleratade videoutmatning är iklickad
<dagon_> klicka ur det
<dagon_> och prova
<dagon_> det är hårdvaruaccelererad videoutmatning
<dagon_> ditt kort kanske inte klarar av det
<olja> hm, tror det gjorde lte skyllnad
<olja> hur var det med utmatnings alternativen, fins en som heter GNU/linux t.ex
<dagon_> har du "Hoppa över bildrutor" iklickad?
<olja> dagon_:  den var iklickad men avklickade den precis
<dagon_> ha den iklickad
<olja> så mycket krångel med ett så litet program :)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> tur man inte har det
<dagon_> Philip5: vakna nu och hjälp olja :P
<Philip5> håller på att fixa lite här och ska strax iväg
<dagon_> så du ger min ansvar? :O
<Philip5> testa opengl/glx om du har stöd för det i dina drivisar
<dagon_> mig*
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> på tiden
<dagon_> jag känner mig så vuxen helt plötsligt
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jobbträning ;)
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> säkert snart fas3 för dig och då kanske du kan hjälpa olja som det ;)
<dagon_> :P
<olja> detta info kan kanske hjälpa, videon ser lkadan ut även om jag spelar med Dragon
<dagon_> hmm
<Philip5> jo det är att inte hinner med att ruta upp hela bilden som den får tears/glitch
<Philip5> antar det blir i helskärm mer än i litet fönster
<Philip5> så nu ska jag dra någon timme
<Philip5> ciao
<olja> tack för hjälpen
<olja> båda två
<Philip5> lämnar över befälet till dagon_
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> hörs
<Philip5> ses
<olja> nu ska jag också göra annat
<dagon_> själv ska jag flasha om min telefon
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-15
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kde och ati lirar inte snällt ihop
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-16
<dagon_> där var yafaray färdigt
<Philip5> men inte blender själv?
<Philip5> den nya funkar inte med gamla blender
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> sitter och spamklickar i uppdateringshanteraren :P
<dagon_> nu så! :D
<dagon_> det är intressant hur ett program på 15MB kan vara så kraftfullt
<Philip5> vilket?
<dagon_> blender
<Philip5> jo blender ska ju vara klart nu också
<Philip5> fast min blender är ju inte statisk så den blir mindre än den där specialaren med ocean som du dragit ner
<dagon_> mjo men ändå :)
<dagon_> 15MB och en massa power
<dagon_> tack Philip5 <3
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> kanske ska patcha in ocean i den
<Philip5> utan dess spashsceen
<dagon_> om du vill
<dagon_> är mest jag som kommer ha nytta av den
<dagon_> maxjezy kan inte åstadkomma så mycket med sin puttedator :>
<Philip5> hehe, nä
<Philip5> dagon_: så kallar de visst Blender 2.57 för stable :O 
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> ödlan var sjukt ful
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kan man få partikelsimulatorn att följa en textur?
<dagon_> t.ex. en zebra eller en tiger
<dagon_> hade ju varit smutt att få den att "fästa" på bara en särskild färg
<Philip5> kanske går med en mask
<dagon_> får nog prova en dag
<dagon_> nu, horisontalläge och kolla film :)
<Philip5> dagon_: chicken
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> blev inte så mycket ändå
<dagon_> blev för varmt :P
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-17
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-09
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan
<itmannen> Godmorgon på dig. Morgonpigg och rask ?
<swecarp> japp har varit ute med hundarna
<itmannen> Ok. Trevlig göra för att vakna
<swecarp> jado nollgradigt här lite snö i luften
<itmannen> Här ser det ut som himlen ramlat ned på backen. Tjockt
<swecarp> en liten fråga om jag kör gparted och skapar en ny partition på minn lilla disk förlorar jag någon data
<itmannen> Hittade ett nätverksuttag i TV-rummet här. Men ingen av personalen visste vad det var för något :)
<swecarp> lite utbildning då
<itmannen> Nä det gör du inte så länge du inte avbryter arbetet
<swecarp> ok det är för min ominstalation av 12,04 när final kommer skall ha op systemet på den lilla och spara på den stora
<itmannen> Ska fylla på kaffe
<swecarp> ok tar ett blos ses snart
<itmannen> Host host
<swecarp> tillbaka
<itmannen> Röker du på balkongen ?
<swecarp> ja jag går ut 
<swecarp> har du fortfarande 300kb i hastighet
<itmannen> nä nu kör jag via mobilt så jag vet inte
<itmannen> Måste hålla morsan sällskap även om hon mest sover
<itmannen> Jädrans tur att jag har fri mobilsurf
<itmannen> Fråga: Undrar varför jag inte kan boota från USB när jag redan har ett OS installerat på HDD
<swecarp> den frågan kan jag inte svara på
<itmannen> Inte jag heller. Men mysko är det. Funkar om jag plockar ur HDD
<swecarp> konstigt det kanske är så att den botar hdd först kolla hur boot ordningen är
<itmannen> Jo det har jag gjort och satt USB som första
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Och jag har inge så pass små mejslar för att skurva upp lappen
<swecarp> måste bota om åtekommer snart tror jag
<itmannen> Ha de
<swecarp> tillbaka
<itmannen> Välkommen till klubben för inbördes beundran
<itmannen> Varför bootar du om så ofta
<swecarp> jag hadde en system uppdatering och då brukar jag av ren vana boota om
<itmannen> Ok. ja det kan vara bra iof
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska ta en tur till macken och se om dom har pyttemejslar
<itmannen> Men det är nog för tidiigt ännu
<swecarp> har inte macken natt öppet
<itmannen> Hm. Nu har jag glömt bort länken för att mäta hastigheten
<itmannen> Nattöppet här :D
<swecarp> ja har inte alla det
<swecarp> :D
<itmannen> Mysko. mitt nya headset funkar i ubuntu men inte i kubuntu
<itmannen> :'(B-)
<itmannen> Nu har nog carpen ätit ägg så han somnat
<swecarp> kena alla goa vänner
<itmannen> Jasså det är dags att komma nu
<swecarp> har varit social och pratat annat än datorer hadde middags gäster
<itmannen> Fy vad hemskt :)
<swecarp> ja sitta och vara trevlig
<itmannen> Inget för oss nördar. eller hur
<itmannen> Nog är det märkligt att micken inte funkar i kubuntu men funkar bra i ubuntu
<swecarp> ja kan det vara så att det är någon inställning
<itmannen> jo men det finns inte så mycket att ställa in
<itmannen> Och i ubuntu har jag inte gjort några instaällningar alls
<swecarp> ok 
<itmannen> Nu kör jag ubuntu via USB. Plockat ur HD så jag kan boota från USB
<swecarp> jag måste ut med hundarna en sväng dom är lite oroliga så det är nog dags för en prommenad
<itmannen> Har använt skype för att surra med hustrun
<itmannen> Gör så du
<itmannen> Nu ska jag gruppera om till mitt rum. tanten har somnat
<itmannen> Räknar timmar
<swecarp> tillbaka efter massa trasssel
<swecarp> itmannen,  vakna nu
<itmannen> Hojtan. Varför väkte du min
<itmannen> *mig
<swecarp> inte sova nu hur går det
<itmannen> Sitter på sängkanten och önskar att jag låg
<itmannen> Datatrassel ?
<swecarp> inget trassel nu
<itmannen> Ok. Bra. Annars inget nytt på fronten
<swecarp> ja men loggat ut och somna då
<itmannen> Gammal man :D
<swecarp> jag är också istortsett på väg till sängs klockan ringer 5,15
<itmannen> Jag räknar timmar till take off
<swecarp> javist takeof to vmina
<itmannen> Japp. Men måste tillbaka på torsdag em
<swecarp> ok  ta med trådlös router så pluggar du in den i ett ledigt uttag och kör lite trådlöst
<itmannen> Lite på det du. Men vi åker hem på fredag igen efter det att farsan kommit i backen
<itmannen> Men nu ska en gammal man kräla mot sovplatsen. Vi höres och störes
<swecarp> hade så bra
<Krawlezt> Någon som har ´12.04? :)
<x_link> Inte jag.
 * x_link har 8.04 ;)
<Krawlezt> x_link: Har beställt datorn nu förövrigt :)
<Krawlezt> Så måste bestämma oss :o
<x_link> Jasså, det var ju bra det.
<Krawlezt> os* inte oss.
<x_link> OS är inte svårt att bestämma väl?
<x_link> Är ju bara att köra in Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bits.
<x_link> Så är det klappat och klart.
<Krawlezt> Ska ha Linux -.^
<x_link> Nädå, kör in det du känner att du har mest nytta av.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Vet, skojade.
<Krawlezt> x_link: Du sitter i fel kanal om du rekommenderar Windows ;)
<x_link> Tycker jag inte.
<x_link> Alla kanaler är rätt att rekommendera Windows i =)
<x_link> Krawlezt: Men iaf, good luck.
<Krawlezt> Funderar på Kubuntu 12.04 eller Debian 6 :)
<x_link> Okej, inte provat 6:an.
<x_link> God natt!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-10
<swecarp> kena Philip5 
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> hur är det i höst vädret
<swecarp> bara bra lång arbetsdag bara
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> och nu är det sm-final i hockey men tyvärr inte med mitt favoritlag
<swecarp> aj då
<Philip5> umm
<swecarp> tittar inte på hockey
<Philip5> men det är två ungdomligt fröjdiga lag som är i final så på så sätt är det kanske kul
<Philip5> hockey som är så kul
<Philip5> en av få idrotter jag tycker det är riktigt kul att kolla på
<swecarp> kanske det  det enda som kan vara roligt är friidrott tittar inte så mycke numera på lag idrotter
<Philip5> friidrott är så där. det finns vissa grenar som är roligare än andra
<swecarp> ja det är några som är roligt  sedan finns det dom som är lite roligare
<swecarp> man kanske skulle göra en del översättning
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag hoppas att du lyckas bygga en stabil digikam till 12,04
<Philip5> alltid stabil ;)
<Philip5> funderar på om jag skulle packa en digikam-unstable som är betan
<Philip5> som man kan välja att köra
<swecarp> ja varför inte paccka betan så tar jag ner den och kollar den i 12,04
<swecarp> enda problemet jag ser ör att det varit många uppdateringar gällande qt4 i 12,04 annars så har det nog inte varit några som påverkar den
<Philip5> nä 12.04 är rätt frusen så det är ju bara fixar nu
<Philip5> men du drog ner källkoden till beta3 från digikams sajt väl? tänkte du bygga själv?
<swecarp> ja det stämmer nog men för ca 2 veckor sedan kom det massa qt4 uppdateringar i hop med 4,8,2
<swecarp> nej jag drog ner tarbgz filen
<swecarp> det var inte rena källkoden
<swecarp> så här ser mappen ut som jag fick ner http://i.imgur.com/QRswZ.png
<Philip5> jo det är alla källkod för digikam suit
<Philip5> det jag använder för att packa
<swecarp> fan menar du att det är en massa jobb nu
<Philip5> om du tänker bygga digikam från det där så
<Philip5> då behövs alla beroenden för digikam och digikams grafik-libs
<Philip5> inget som är färdigt i det där
<swecarp> nej inget för mig nu iallafall får för söka läsa och kanske hitta någon som kan lära mig i irl
<Philip5> finns en guide tror jag som beskriver det mesta men man måste installera rätt många paket med utvecklingsgrejer för att kunna bygga
<swecarp> ok då  börjar det bli kopliserat 
<Philip5> lite
<swecarp> hittade guide på launchpad men den var på engelska
<swecarp> utvecklings programmen är det grafiskt gränssnitt på dom eller är dom text baserade
<Philip5> finns både och men när man bygger så gör man det textbaserat som regel
<swecarp> aj fan då är det inget för mig gillar mer grafiskt då brukar jag kunna lista ut hur man gör
<Philip5> det är inte så grafiskt på det sättet
<swecarp> ok 
<Philip5> mer grafiskt som att använda officepaketet då men man måste ju veta vad man ska skriva och så har man verktyg som hjälper med det
<swecarp> jag tror jag håller mig till att krasha program och bug raportera
<swecarp> är du duktig på att bygga data baser ???
<swecarp> ok so office program det klarar jag kanske med lite trixande
<Philip5> på vilket sätt bygga datorbaser?
<swecarp> jag skulle vilja ha en som för statestik på mitt fiske  typ en fångst rpportering
<swecarp> det fins endel amerikanska fiske loggar men ingen som är annpassad för sverige
<swecarp> men jag får väl sätta mig och leka lite med data bas i libre
<Philip5> ja jag tänkte på det. det är väl nästan smidigast
<swecarp> ja det är det nog men får se hur det går
<Philip5> har du tittat på kexi?
<swecarp> tar det lång tid ftt bygga typ digikam
<swecarp> nej 
<swecarp> vad är kexi
<Philip5> http://www.kexi-project.org/screenshots.html
<Philip5> lite som MS access 
<Philip5> eller som libre också för den delen
<swecarp> screen shotsen såg bra ut skall ladda ner och se om jag kan få ihop något vettigt
<Philip5> finns i muon :)
<Philip5> inbillar mig att det är lättare att använda än libre
<swecarp> laddar ner nu kör i synaptiken men sedan när final kommer så blir det muon för hekla slanten
<Philip5> oki
<swecarp> muon funkar bra faktiskt nu 
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men jag använder nästan aldrig något grafiskt för att installera program
<swecarp> mun instalern funkar fint kör du allt i terminalen
<swecarp> vad hände
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> här ser det ut som du fick problem med uppkopplingen eller nått
<swecarp> * Kopplade från (Förbindelse borttagen av partnern)
<swecarp> det är vad som stod
<itmannen> Hem kära hem
<swecarp> hejsan 
<swecarp> nu skall jag ut med hundarna
<itmannen> swecarp Jag ska försöka fixa paketet imorgon
<swecarp> ok tackar det är ingen bråska
<itmannen> swecarp  Ok. Men senast torsdag så lägger jag det hos posten
<swecarp> tillbaka
<itmannen> Fy för den lede. Jag tror jag svimmar av trötthet snart. Blir en tidig kväll i brist på riktig sömn i 5 dagar
<itmannen> swecarp  Vi höres och störes broder
<swecarp> vi hör och störs
<swecarp> sov gott
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-11
<swecarp> hojtans itmannen 
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du vaken din beta hane
<itmannen> swecarp  Hm. Alpha min vän. Alpha :) Så du har varit på fejjan :D
<swecarp> japp ha varit där 
<swecarp> presis startat om efter stor uppdatering
<itmannen> Du kan tänka att jag har haft ett elände att freda mig efter min hemkomst
<swecarp> är hon ute efter din kropp
<itmannen> swecarp  Stor ? Vad är det då på G
<swecarp> fierfox thunderbird en massa översättningar tillläg till diverse program
<itmannen> Inte lätt att ha en underbar kropp och ovanligt högt IQ
<itmannen> Att du bara orkar dessa översättningar
<swecarp> det var översättningar som kubuntu gjort på programmen
<swecarp> inte mitt lilla projekt
<itmannen> Ok. vad är det annars på gång då ?
<swecarp> sitter och trixar med ett försök att göra en data bas
<itmannen> Mysql ?
<swecarp> jag gör den i libre office skall se om jag kan göra en bra för sparande av fångstrapporter gällande fiske
<itmannen> ok. Men Libre är väl ingen "riktig" databashanterare
<swecarp> nej men jag kan bygga grunden i den trorjag i allafal 
<itmannen> Ok. Ja det kanske går lika bra om det inte är så stora volymer som ska hanteras
<swecarp> det är inte en mass dat som skall sparas
<itmannen> Men ska du inte satsa på en mysql om det är så
<swecarp> oj jag satt och pulade nu men jag får se om jag kan fixa det som jag vill ha det
<swecarp> itmannen,  mysql kräver väl en del manuell kodniung
<itmannen> Nja. Både ja och nej. Det finns massor av färdiga grejor på nätet man kan nyttja med Apache
<itmannen> Apache2 mysql samt php5 är bland det första jag installerar
<swecarp> jag gillar att ha en grafiskt skapande har svårt att se det färdiga resultatet framför mig när det är text baserat
<itmannen> swecarp  Men det finns snygga grafiska alternativ via apache som använder mysql som databas
<itmannen> Google is your best friend :)
<swecarp> jag har testat ett program som heter kexi som har de funktionerna som jag vill ha 
<itmannen> swecarp  Jag fick inte loss Sahars läppar från min kind idag så paketet lämnas på posten imorgon
<itmannen> Ja använd det du gillar själv
<swecarp> ok det är inte lätt att vara en 6 gud
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag slänger i hop ett liten förslag på hur jag vill ha min data formulär
<swecarp> postar en bild på den snart
<itmannen> Ok
 * itmannen tycker det är trevligt att slippa trängas i en kanal
<itmannen> swecarp Det börjar likna vår egen IRC-kanal. Övriga som vurmar för Kubuntu är knäpptysta konstigt nog.
<itmannen> Men det är väl sällskapet som inte är fint nog
<itmannen> swecarp  vet du har man grejar en egen bestående IRCkanal ?
<itmannen> Festligt. det går bra att hälsa i ubuntu-se :D
<swecarp> ska kolla har för mig hur man gjör skall testa
<itmannen> Ok. tack
<swecarp> whoisa mig så ser du en kanal
<itmannen> Nä det händer inget
<itmannen> Vad heter kanalen ?
<swecarp> din hem ort-linux
<swecarp> lite rebus till dig
<swecarp> kan ha stavat fel 
<swecarp> #vilhemmina-linux
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du hittat
<itmannen> Jo jag har hittat den :)
<itmannen> Hm. Kan dy Tyska
<swecarp> lite ifrån jobbet tränar på att prata lite i bland skriver som en kråka 
<itmannen> seer gute
<swecarp> har du anslutit till special kanalen
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Den ligger som favorit :)
<swecarp> jag ser dig inte i listan
<itmannen> Nä det är bara jag i listan ?
<itmannen> vilhelmina-linux
<swecarp> hejsan grabbar
<Krawlezt> Hejhej
<swecarp> hur är det Krawlezt 
<Krawlezt> Jodå, lite arg för att min dator inte har kommit men annars är det bra. Själv? :)
<swecarp> bara bra har suttit och trixat med en liten databas i kexi
<Krawlezt> Aha, vad nice :)
<swecarp> jag håller ju på endel med fiske försöker göra en databas med fångstresultat och bilder koplade till fångsten
<Krawlezt> MySQL?
<Krawlezt> Fiske är förövrigt skit kul!
<swecarp> något som detta ett litet utkast på formuläret är endel jobb kvar för att få det snyggta grafiskt
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/i8ysz.png
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Fint! Föresten, kör du 12.04?
<swecarp> japp beta 2
<Krawlezt> Hur fungerar den?
<swecarp> har lite bekymmer men inget stort
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 12.04 står som ett alternativ som OS för mig.
<swecarp> det defenetivt ett bra os 
<swecarp> wb Krawlezt 
<Krawlezt> RÃ¥kade trycka ner
<swecarp> man gör mistag ibland
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Funderar faktiskt på 12.04, dock har jag aldrig programmerat i Kubuntu.
<swecarp> vad är det för något du programerar
<Krawlezt> Kommer troligen börja med CSS/HTML/PHP/MySQL och Linux självklart sen när jag är tillbaka i min vanliga rytm hoppar jag på C/Perl/Bash.
<swecarp> ok riktigt harcore  alltså
<Krawlezt> Webbutveckling :)
<swecarp> har du kollat på ubuntus programutbud
<Philip5> här händer det grejer
<swecarp> japp försöker få Krawlezt  att använda kubuntu 
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Ubuntu ska jag verklige inte använda.
<Krawlezt> Det som jag har att välja mellan är Fedora 16, Debian 6 och Kubuntu 12.04
<swecarp> ok men endel av programmen som finns till ubuntu finns till kubuntu
<swecarp> ok då tror jag att du kan hitta samma program på allihopa
<swecarp> Philip5,  kanske vet mer 
<swecarp> vad kör du i win för webprogram Krawlezt 
<Krawlezt> swecarp: I Windows? Ingenting för jag kör inte Windows.
<swecarp> ok
<Krawlezt> Debian 6 försvinner ur mitt alternativ.
<Krawlezt> Står mellan Fedora 16 och Kubuntu 12.04.
<swecarp> fedora16 i kde utförande
<Krawlezt> Nej, i Fedora 16 blir det gnome.
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> nä nu måste jag lägga mig klockan ringer 05,15
<Krawlezt> Jag är typ nyvaken
<Krawlezt> Hm
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> Philip5: :(
<virtuald> jag har hamnat på den mörka sidan
<virtuald> iofs blir jag rätt bländad av rxvt för tillfället
<virtuald> uxterm*
<virtuald> installerat en minimal precise
<virtuald> och kde-workspace
<Krawlezt> ?
<virtuald> Krawlezt: sprechen Sie Schwedisch?
<Krawlezt> Ja :)
<Krawlezt> Talar du Svenska skrev du på Tyska om jag inte har fel
<virtuald> ja
<Krawlezt> Svar: Ja :)
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-12
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> snart säng dax annars bra
<Philip5> redan?
<Philip5> jag kollar på sm-final i hockey
<Philip5> förlängning blev det just
<Philip5> jämnt
<swecarp> Philip5,  spännande då
<Philip5> jepp
<swecarp> packningen av digikam kan bli intresant idag kom endel uppdateringar till qt4 igen
<Philip5> ska inte göra något egentligen
<swecarp> så jag tror att det är massa ändringar in i det sista hoppas att jag får en fungerande digikam
<Philip5> funkar det inte just nu?
<Philip5> brynäs vann
<Philip5> 2-0 i matcher, bäst av 7 matcher
<swecarp> nej inte efter vad jag kan se dom ändringarna som är gjorda bla uppdat av kde och qt4 som är gjorda i samma veva  det importen från kameran som strular igen
<swecarp> heja Leksand
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> leksand gick inte upp i elitserien i år heller även om de var med och spelade om att få gå upp
<swecarp> jag kör ju den versionen som ligger i progravaru centralen i muon
<Philip5> fast jag tycker det är jättekonstigt att qt skulle spela roll för att du inte ska kunna importera från kameran
<swecarp> jag har kollat lite och det slutade funka i samband med uppdateringen av kde till 4,8,2
<Philip5> så då kanske det är uppdateringen av kde som krånglar till det och inte qt
<swecarp> kan vara så men jag vet inte 
<swecarp> det är bara lite tankar jag har
<swecarp> sitter och kollar lite bug rapporte 
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-13
<swecarp> hejsan Philip5 
<Philip5> hallå hallå
<swecarp> allå allå
<virtuald> vilka kde-program är bättre än icke-kde-alternativen?
<virtuald> :)
<Philip5> alla _D
<Philip5> :D
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> letar efter någon bra mpd-klient
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-14
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5 
<Philip5> tackar tackar
<Philip5> läget?
<Philip5> snöar det hos dig också?
<swecarp> här är det fint ingen snö 
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> vart i landet bor du förresten?
<swecarp> alingsås 5 mil norde öst om göteborg
<Philip5> känner till det
<Philip5> här i uppsala så snöar det lite och det är precis att det också ligger kvar på marken
<Philip5> jag tycker det borde bli vår nu
<swecarp> illa våren har kommit avsig
<Philip5> verkligen
<swecarp> jag tycker det är konstigta att det inte har varit något tal om releas fest för 12,04
<Philip5> sitter och äter lite sen frukost på rester i kylen. hade lite annorlunda upplägg på dagen igår så jag glömde fredagshanda så nu är kylen rätt ynkligt tom
<swecarp> Philip5,  vi får köra en egen fest med kubuntu party 
<Philip5> ja det brukar ju vara göteborgarnas styrka när det gäller releasefester. tidigare har fler kommit till de på västkusten
<Philip5> ja vi får ha små partyhattar hela den dagen 
<swecarp> ja det var ju en när släppet var på 11,04 i gbg 
<Philip5> var du där?
<swecarp> nej tyvär fick förhinder
<Philip5> jag har varit på en i sthlm
<swecarp> vafan jag sätter mig på tåget till uppsala så fixar du lite party
<Philip5> men det var nog till och med 10.10
<virtuald> 8-]
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> bor inte kurden i uppsala eller har jag fel
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> va fan 3 gurus på samma träff
<virtuald> releaseparty för distro.. varför kan man inte bara ha fest med winamp och shoutcast och öl eller vad man nu vill ha vid datorn och irc? :)
<virtuald> som förr alltså
<Philip5> det är faktiskt lite kul med sådana där releaseträffar då man får ansikte på folk i kanalen och forumet
<virtuald> :p
<swecarp> ja det blir enklarqa att prata med folk då
<virtuald> k
<Philip5> jo och så är det lite annorlunda
<swecarp> i mitt jobb så pratar jag med massa folk typ på order kontor och annat '
<Philip5> här är ju folk bara ett nick och ålder och annat spelar ingen roll
<swecarp> brukar försöka helsa på folk typ när man pasera på semestrar och så
<Philip5> folk kan vara 15 eller 65 utan att man riktigt vet
<virtuald> 8-]
<Philip5> det klasslösa samhället på irc :D
<Philip5> klassen är istället irc-status och gurunivå :D
<swecarp> det stämmer vi som ligger på låg nivå som jag tex har svårt att få sin röst hörd
 * virtuald har forskningsavdelningen för socialisering
<virtuald> gäsp
<virtuald> ska gå o köpa kattmat som gubbarna inte skiter löst av
<virtuald> hejdå
<swecarp> hej då virtuald 
<Philip5> nu ska jag sätta på lite kaffe och plundra frysen om det finns något fikabröd att ta upp och micra
<swecarp> lyckatill Philip5 
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> swecarp: brukar inte du serveras lunch så här dags?
<swecarp> nej inte idag det blir sen lunch Philip5 
<Philip5> så pass, ligger frugan på latsidan??
<swecarp> nej vi har tvättstugan idag
<Philip5> så hon är förlåten menar du?! ;)
<swecarp> jajemensan men det är tura att hon inte ser detta
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> då skulle du inte få någon lunch alls
<swecarp> nej då skulle jag få fixa den själv
<virtuald> drog in hardening-wrapper och gjorde några apt-build world
<virtuald> openoffice va det som tog längst tid
<virtuald> libreoffice*
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> brukar kunna ta någon timme eller flera att bygga
<virtuald> skulle bara ha impress men det blev hela ändå
<virtuald> hehe tog väl ett dygn här :p
<virtuald> eller jag vet inte
<virtuald> time(1)ade inte det
<swecarp> jag beundrar er som kan bygga egna program från källkode
<virtuald> nej det är ju apt-build som gör det
<virtuald> och inte egna program
<virtuald> har ju inte skrivit ett piss själv :)
<swecarp> nej men du fixar det från källkoden eller
<virtuald> mja apt-build sköter det
<Philip5> swecarp: han bygger om de paket som redan finns i ubuntus repo
<swecarp> ok 
<Philip5> virtuald: vad bygger du om för? optimering mot din cpu??
<virtuald> ja och för att jag är en hård jävel
<Philip5> annars ger det ju ingen skillna
<Philip5> d
<virtuald> nej men aptitue show hardening-wrapper
<virtuald> så ser du
<virtuald> aptitude show hardening-wrapper
<swecarp> skulle vilja lära mig det men att läsa och för stå guiderna är inte min starka sida
<virtuald> fick ett tips häom dagen
<virtuald> eller flera faktiskt
<virtuald> http://showmedo.com/
<virtuald> http://peanutty.org/ Peanutty only works in Google Chrome right now.
<virtuald> :P
<virtuald> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<virtuald> videor! man slipper läsa :)
<virtuald> å om hårdvara är mer intressant så finns eevblog
<swecarp> tack för tipset  skall kolla  senare
<virtuald> http://www.eevblog.com
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> bokmärk!
<swecarp> bokmärkt
<virtuald> :)
<swecarp> nä om man skulle ta och sätta sig och översätta lite
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> försökte mig på det men lyckades inte få ett fungerande arbetsflöde
<swecarp> jag sitter med ett foto behandlings program det var Philip5  som lyckades att få mig att börja med översättningen
<virtuald> aha
<swecarp> får se hur det går när jag väl är färdig så då behöver jag någon som kan kolla så mina översättningar är ok
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu hör jag att maten är på g så snart är det lunch
<swecarp> en lite artickel som jag hittade intresant läsning för optimering av kubuntu http://shaforostoff.blogspot.se/2012/04/making-kubuntu-use-less-memory.html
<Philip5> vet inte hur mycket man tjänar på de där tipsen om man inte har en riktigt långsam dator från början förstås
<swecarp> han skrev att han hadde en 1gb ram dator så för mindel så kanske det är liten vinst för att jag kör ju en gammal burk
<Philip5> akonadi och nepomuk brukar jag inte köra med men de tar ju annars lite resurser
<Philip5> kubuntu-low-fat-settings vet jag inte vad de gör
<swecarp> jag testade kurdens tips och det går lite fortare då
<swecarp> okn dax för mat vi hörs senare
<virtuald> vad är kdes motsvarighet till gnomes seahorse?
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här
<Philip5> jodå
<swecarp> jag har regat mitt nick nu
<swecarp> sedan kan jag säga min lilla kamera kan jag inte ladda ner ifrån i digikam nu heller 
<Philip5> ok, då kan du be om en unaffiliated cloak av någon på freenode
<Philip5> inte med någon av kamerorna?
<Philip5> är båda canons?
<swecarp> japp båda är canon
<Philip5> vet du om någon av dem används som removable storage eller om båda använder canons drivis för filöverföring?
<Philip5> alltså om den använder samma drivisar som usb-stickor etc
<Philip5> eller minneskortläsare
<swecarp> det vet jag inte 
<swecarp> kan ju ha att göra med att den versionen jag har är för 4.8.1 och min kde version är 4.8.2
<Philip5> tror det är något annat som är orsaken
<Philip5> äger du en kortläsare?
<swecarp> kaju vara så 
<Philip5> tänkte du kunde testa att hämta korten med en kortläsare och se om det funkar
<Philip5> i så fall hänger felet ihop med canons drivis som de håller på att skriva om
<swecarp> ingen kortläsare får väl anförskaffa en eller så kör jag med den nedladdnings programmet jag har men det är ju lite tråkigt att ha ett program som digikam och det inte funkar helt ut
<Philip5> de är i så fall gphoto2-gänget
<swecarp> det är det svaret jag fick på min bug rapport
<Philip5> om du kunde låna eller testa med en kortläsare så kan du ju utesluta om problemet handlar om canon-drivisen från gphoto2 eller om det är något annat
<swecarp> ska testa och se med kortläsare
<Philip5> har du en då?
<swecarp> nej 
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> kan du låna en?
<swecarp> föresten kan du kolla på det programmet jag använder för nedladdningen det finns med i programvarucentralen och heter camera ett gnu program
<Philip5> det heter väl något mer?
<swecarp> nej kolla på denna länk http://home.gna.org/gsimageapps/
<Philip5> finns inte med i min iaf
<Philip5> programmet är från 2004 och kanske inte är underhållet längre så det inte finns med
<Philip5> har du någon bugg trace från någon krasch med digikam när du försöker importer bilder?
<swecarp> men jag laddade ner det via program varucentralen och det konstiga är att det funkar
<Philip5> behöver inte vara så konstigt
<Philip5> det troliga är att det är kombinationen av program som gör att det kraschar
<Philip5> tidigare så var det libgphoto som kraschade med libdc1394 för de försökte anropa usb på samma sätt samtidigt
<Philip5> kan vara något liknande i kombination med något nu också men det gäller att se vad
<swecarp> kolaa denna skärmdump så har du beroendena i programmet http://i.imgur.com/CBRTu.png
<Philip5> och för att komplicera det ytterligare med den kraschen så var det i sin tur opencv som aktiverade libdc1394 som kraschade med libgphoto2
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> ok på ren svenska et rent helvete med andra ord
<Philip5> men digikam är så mycket mer komplext med underliggande libs som kan hamna i konflikt
<Philip5> det är meckigare och kräver att man har bra bugg traces så man kan se vart felet verkar finnas och sedan om det inte är i just digikam så är inte digikam-teamet så sugna alla gånger på att driva på och då får man själv buggrapportera även hos andra projekt
<Philip5> när det är tre projekt som krockar för de är i kombination brukar tyvärr folk skylla på varandra
<Philip5> det hjälper så klart inte användaren som det kraschar för
<Philip5> därför är det viktigt att alltid försöka få med fullständiga bugg traces med buggrapporter när det kraschar och att man har installerat alla dbg-paket för inblandade program och libs om det finns
<Philip5> camera är inte så komplext så det drabbas inte av kombinationsbuggen som verkar finnas i digikam, vilken det nu är
<swecarp> tack för den förklaringen nu skall jag inte störa dig med mer digikam på ett tag väntar på ditt bygge av 2.6 till precise
<Philip5> kanske inte hjälper
<Philip5> om de inte hittar orsaken
<itmannen> swecarp@  Tjena kompis
<swecarp> itmannen,  en anmärkning för sen ankomst
<itmannen> Sorry
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan ju testa om det är samma bugg med libusb som smygit sig tillbaka för dig
<Philip5> swecarp: prova att starta digikam från terminal med följande kommando: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libusb.so digikam
<Philip5> om du inte har libusb.so installerat så ändra till motsvarande versionsnummer på filen /usr/lib/libusb.so.x.x som du har i din installation
<itmannen> swecarp@ Nu blir det strax TV. Mästerfotografens hemligheter. Kanske jag kan lära mig något
<swecarp> krashade ändå 
<swecarp> jag ger upp
<swecarp> Philip5,  detta blev resultaet i terminalen http://paste.ubuntu.com/929835
<Philip5> swecarp: var ju det jag skrev att om du inte hade den filen så får du kolla vad den heter i din installation
<Philip5> kolla av libusb heter exakt om du går till den där mappen med dolphin
<swecarp> libusbmuxd.so.1 finns och 1.0.7
<swecarp> Philip5, 
<itmannen> swecarp@ Hur är läget annars då ? Slit och släp för brödfödan
<swecarp> sliter och släpar här ont i ryggen efter en hel veckas jobb
<itmannen> swecarp <  Min rygg värker också. Pga latmasken som byggt bo där
<swecarp> kan jag för stå
<itmannen> :) Ett elände att vara pensionär
<swecarp> nu kan ju du vara med i pensionärs jävlar 
<itmannen> Jag håller på att fundera på en ny kamera. Men vet inte riktigt vad jag ska välja
<itmannen> Men dom är väl ganska lika alla
<swecarp> digital kamera det är svårt men nikon har flera fina
<Philip5> swecarp:  är inte den filen
<swecarp> hittar inte libusb den skall väl ligga i rot
<itmannen> swecarp <  Jag får väl blunda och peka :)
<itmannen> Hm. Visst ja. Idag är det den 14 april
<swecarp> japp farsan skulle ha blivit 84 idag
<itmannen> swecarp <  Och min blev inte mer än 97 som tur är :)
<Philip5> swecarp: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libusb-1.0.so.0
<Philip5> swecarp: de har visst flyttat den i precise
<Philip5> swecarp: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libusb-1.0.so.0.1.0 går också bra
<itmannen> swecarp <  Undrar om min bann är borta idag då ?
<Philip5> swecarp: testa: LD_PRELOAD=/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libusb-1.0.so.0.1.0 digikam
<itmannen> men å andra sidan lär det märkas
<itmannen> Nope. inte det inte. trots att jag skulle vara välkommen den 14
<swecarp> Philip5, krash
<swecarp> itmannen,  har våren börjat komma hos dig ännu
<itmannen> swecarp <  Du måste skämta :) Det har snöat
<swecarp> det har det inte vi hadde regn
<itmannen> Ok. men liiiiiite varmare är det. Eller snarare lite sämre sparkföre
<swecarp> kanske dax att montera sommar utrustningen på sparken
<itmannen> Jo jag har sett dom som har hjul på sparken
<swecarp> ja det är lite häftigt kanske skulle skaffa en sådaN HIT SÅ MAN FÖR ENGÅNGSSKULL KUNDE ÅKA SPARK
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Du blir värst i kvarteret
<swecarp> japp 
<itmannen> Fint att ragga brudar med utanför coop
<swecarp> ja många ragg på tanter
<itmannen> Deras rullatorer kan man ta på släp efter :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu tänkte jag göra det du inte gillar (röka)
<itmannen> Gör så du. Du är tillräckligt vuxen för att välja själv :)
<swecarp> va jag är ju knapt torr bakom örona
<itmannen> Nä inte om du jämför med mig :) Men tids nog så blir även du kanske en alphahane
<itmannen> Men bara kanske
<x_link> Börjat bli lite action i #kubuntu-se, var på tiden.
<itmannen> x_link < Det är ytters sällan man ser sig skriva här
<itmannen> *dig
<x_link> Yes, var mer aktiv innan.
<itmannen> Innan vad då ?
<swecarp> tillbaka
<x_link> itmannen: ?
<x_link> itmannen: Jag var mer aktiv tidigare. Vad menar du med "innan vaddå?"?
<swecarp> x_link,  har du kollat på precise ännu
<Philip5> swecarp: xlink älskar kde3 och vägrar att uppgradera till kde4
<swecarp> oj en oldschool guru
<Philip5> verkligen... den mest envisa sådan också
<swecarp> Philip5,  fick du några tips i tv programmet
<Philip5> vilket?
<swecarp> mästerfotografen
<Philip5> har sett det förrut
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> för det är väl den där bbc serien med olika fototyper varje gång?
<Philip5> lärde du dig något då?
<swecarp> tittade inte vilken kanal går det på
<Philip5> kunskapskanalen tror jag
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> alla avsnitten finns på svt play
<Philip5> om jag inte minns fel
<swecarp> ffår se om jag tar och traglar mig igenom dom
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du jvar
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-15
<obbe> Godmorgon världen
<obbe> Är du vaken carpen ?
<swecarp> godmiddag kanalen
<Philip5> go middag swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan  har presis vaknat efgter en eftermidagslur
<Philip5> skönt. man kan säga att du helgat vilodagen
<Philip5> jag har varit ute på en löparrunda i fina vårsolen
<swecarp> ja vädret är kanon var ute efter lunch och gick med hundarna 1 timme ungefär sedan slocknade jag och hundarna
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> gudfruktigt
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> jag borde sätta mig med aftershot pro och fixa till lite bilder jag tog i fredags på ett event
<Philip5> men nu är jag lite matt efter löparrundan så jag kanske borde ta en tupplur först
<swecarp> har du aftershot  det är ett bra program tycker jag
<swecarp> en liten lur kan du vara värd
<Philip5> ja det är bra
<swecarp> kör du test versionen eller ?
<Philip5> full
<Philip5> och noice ninja
<swecarp> ok  det har jag med skall kolla mer på det efter om instalen och total ombygnad av mina hårdiskar
<Philip5> är du inte mästare på aftershot än menar du?
<swecarp> nej det är jag inte
<swecarp> men ge mig 2 veckor när jag har fixat datorn
<Philip5> vad är det du ska fixa?
<swecarp> en liten fråga jag har 2 diskar  160gb och en 160 gb i dag så är os på den stora skall skifta så jag har os på den lilla  hur gör jag lättast för att lösa det problemet
<swecarp> glöm sita inlägget det blev helgalet
<Philip5> :)
<swecarp> har os i dag på min 160gb disk skall flytta det till min disk på 80gb
<Philip5> är det linux?
<swecarp> japp 
<swecarp> vad tror du att jag är någon svikare har nu kört enbart linux snart i ett år
<Philip5> då kan du nog bara se till att du rsynkar över allt från ena disken till den andra och sedan pekar du om grub att den ska starta från andra disken istället och pekar på filerna i grub för start av det linuxet
<Philip5> eller så använder du något som typ clonezilla och gör en backup och sedan återställer på andra disken
<swecarp> en ide jag har är att köra gparted och skapa en partion  på den stora där jag lägger filerna på från den lilla
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det lär funka
<swecarp> bra då har jag tänkt rätt 
<Philip5> om du kollar på hur man kopierar med rsync så får du med alla rättigheter, ägare av filer och tidsstämplar vid kopieraringen plus att rsync verifierar filer att de inte blir korrupta vid kopieringen
<swecarp> eller så hittar jag en tillfällig lagring på nätaet som jag kan skicka filerna till
<Philip5> rsync är ett kommando för backup och kopiering
<swecarp> ok då går det att använda föer att göra en säkertyhetskopia som man kal lägga på en cloud tjänst
<Philip5> ja om de stödjer rsync vilket många gör om de nu stödjer något sådant
<swecarp> kolla denna http://www.4shared.com/
<swecarp> vad tror du om den vad jag kan läsa så skulle det funka
<swecarp> men inte med rsync
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du här
<swecarp> philip vad tror du om länken jag la upp
<swecarp> Philip5, 
<Philip5> känner inte till dem
<swecarp> ok 
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad många olika ställen det går att gratis spara och göra backup på har tilloch med hittat en svensk sida som har 100gb fritt i 30dagar
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tar en stund att ladda upp och ner 100 gb kanske
<swecarp> japp men jag har väl ca 20gb  som skall överföras dom har även en backupp del
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du här
<itmannen> Hej hopp
<swecarp> tjiolahopp
<itmannen> Godmorgon carpen. Gissa vem som sovit i fotöljen
<swecarp> jag
<itmannen> Ok. Men även jag. Som en tok
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu måste jag ut med hundarna en sväng
<itmannen> Gör så du
<swecarp> tillbvaka
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag är tillbaka
<itmannen> swecarp<  Välkommen åter. Allt väl för övrigt ?
<swecarp> japp har varit trött 
<itmannen> Amen. Då är vi minst 2 i den skaran
<swecarp> hur är det själv då
<itmannen> Jodå. Det är hopp om livet till mångas förtret
<swecarp> ja det är en del som hoppas
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> har du fått din mic i skype att funka
 * itmannen väntar tålmodigt på att ban ska släppa
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja nu funkar det äntligen
<swecarp> bra
<itmannen> Inte lätt för en pensionär att klura ut :)
<swecarp> ezim hadde ett förslag på lösning annars
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja han är duktig
<swecarp> mycket duktig hjälpte mig med att få igång cameran i skype
<itmannen> Ser att han är i ubuntu-se men jag kan inte skriva och hälsa på honom
<swecarp> han hälsar tillbaka
<itmannen> Ok :)
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag tänka på att lägga mig 
<itmannen> Bara tänka ?
<swecarp> japp skall se på missing först
<itmannen> Men det är "Fråga Olle" på femman klockan 23. :)
<swecarp> dockumentär eller
<itmannen> Nja. Nya tips om konstig sex :D
<swecarp> ja det är många knepiga där
<itmannen> Ja jisses Amalia vad mycket tok det finns
<swecarp> nä nu måste jag i säng vi hörs
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-08
<Philip5> madmax_: är du lite mad nu om dagarna som byter nick från ena stunden till den andra?!
<madmax_> näh, jag har bara otur
<Philip5> madmax_: jobbigt för ica i sundsvall som säljer hästkött som oxfilé ;)
<Philip5> madmax_: är det där du brukar handla?
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-09
<madmax_> Philip5, aldrig handlat där
<Philip5> handlat vart?
<Philip5> aha, ica
<madmax_> ica maxi
<Philip5> kött som kött för dig kanske ;)
<madmax_> handlar lokalt i min tempobutik
<madmax_> njae, vill gärna att dom som fifflar ska brinna i helvetet
<madmax_> men, om ja äter häst lider jag inte.
<Philip5> men man vill veta att det är det man äter
<Philip5> skrivits mycket om det där i lokaltidningen?
<madmax_> jo, tycker att företag som fifflar ska få straffas hårt
<madmax_> ekonomiskt och personligt
<Philip5> gatlopp
<madmax_> njae, läste på st, ingenting speciellt
<Philip5> de ska springa gatlopp längs storgatan i sundsvall ;)
<madmax_> idag?
<madmax_> eller, ica?
<madmax_> eller, alla som ska brinna?
<madmax_> :)
<Philip5> de som fifflar
<Philip5> beställde lite mer fotoprylar på nätet igår :P
<madmax_> de gnäller när någon snattar i deras butiker
<Philip5> från cyberphoto.se
<madmax_> sen att de sysslar med organiserad brottslighet försöker de pyssla under mattan med
<Philip5> ja fast i det där fallet med hästköttet så var nog även ica-handlaren lurad
<madmax_> jasså, vad nu?
<madmax_> tror inte det
<madmax_> alltid låtsas alla parter vara lurade och förda bakom ljuset
<Philip5> äh, köpte inte så spännande saker. 2 lampor och en adapter
<madmax_> det är knepet för minimal damage control
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> han såg ju rätt skumm ut den där ica-handlaren i tv
<Philip5> såg ut som en nidbild av en pedofil
<madmax_> jo, satanister, pedofiler och kapitalister 
<Philip5> hehe
<madmax_> de vill gärna se alla andra falla under sitt segel av fejkad marknadsföring
<Philip5> apropå ingenting. ska du kolla på den här dokumentärfilmen då? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/07/tiny-alien-humanoid-among_n_3017854.html
<Philip5> tror du den kommer slå stort och avslöja sanningen? kanske sånna filmer du ska spela in
<madmax_> jag hoppas på att den för fram "bevis" som är svåra att avfärda
<madmax_> sen om det är fejk eller real, spelar ingen roll
<madmax_> började kolla på stargate sg1 igår
<madmax_> ganska intressant serie om man är lite konspiratoriskt lagd
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kul grepp i den där dokumentären att de är så små
<madmax_> har du koll på priserna på att hyra objektiv?
<madmax_> NIKON 70-200MM AF-S F2.8G ED VR II
<madmax_> undrar om de är lätt att filma med 200mm utan stativ
<Philip5> ingen aning faktiskt och det varierar nog. skulle tro det kostar någon hundring
<Philip5> för en dag
<Philip5> de väger ju lite så det beror ju på hur man håller kameran och objektivet
<Philip5> väger väl runt 1,5 kg
<Philip5> jag har ett nikon 80-200 F2.8
<Philip5> en äldre modell utan VR
<madmax_> kanske åka ner till sthlm och hyra och leka lite
<Philip5> vissa ställen har så man kan få låna om man tänker köpa
<Philip5> lite som att provköra bil
<Philip5> ibland tar de en avgift för det som man får skriva av om man köper
<Philip5> madmax: undrar om mitt paket hinner ner till uppsala till imorgon när det sorterades i umeå kl 19.00 ikväll
<Philip5> spännande att vänta på paketutdelning
<madmax> det tror jag, får jag paket från skåne till norrland på en dag så borde det gå bra den biten neråt
<madmax> Philip5, har du testat nya makehuman?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> kollade på det när det kom men det var länge sedan
<madmax> galet mycket grejer har kommit till, hår, kläder, massa ansiktsutryck osv
<Philip5> finns ditt ansikte med att välja?! ;P
<Philip5> madmax: fast default kvinnan hade en väldigt hårig manlig mage
<madmax> haha
<madmax> ja, default är aldrig en höjdare
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-10
<Philip5> madmax: paketet är redan framme och redo att hämtas ut :D
<Philip5> snabba ryck
<madmax> Philip5, svensk post är riktigt nice
<madmax> synd bara den inte levererar på helger med
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast lamporna hade inte så stor effekt som jag hade hoppats
<Philip5> köpte 2 modellampor på 250w att sätta i studioblixtarna istället för de 150w som kom med
<Philip5> 250w var bara 1/3 fstop starkare i praktiken mot 150w
<Philip5> knappt värt det när värmeutvecklingen istället blev nästan det dubbla
<Philip5> nu ska jag byta om och ut på en löparrunda
<Philip5> madmax: nu är sundsvall på nyheterna igen. bh-butiken change har fällts i arbetsdomstolen. ica säjer hästkött och det verkar hända mycket saker i den där lilla staden
<madmax> :)
<Flygisoft> Haha
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-11
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kör med nvidia va?
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> Philip5, 
<Philip5> om du öppnar nvidia-settings
<Philip5> hur ser den här infon ut hos dig där då? http://i.imgur.com/WbVmerR.png
<Philip5> körde precis in nvidia 319.12 drivisarna och uppdaterade nvidia-settings också
<Philip5> tittade lite där och vet inte riktigt om det hade samma typ av info där tidigare
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=49075
<Philip5> samma info alltså... även om min är lite roligare att titta på ;)
<Philip5> verkar vara ganska stort steg mellan 550 ti till 660
<Philip5> inte minst i antal cuda cores
<maxjezy> jo, fast, det har visat sig att 600 serien inte är bra för blender
<Philip5> inte?
<maxjezy> ah, det är något cuda tjaffs som inte är lika bra
<Philip5> vi får väl benchmarka någon scene med cycles
<Philip5> med bara gpu
<maxjezy> jo, alltså, klart ditt är lika bra
<maxjezy> det laddar ju större scener osv
<Philip5> kan benchmarka en liten scene ;)
<maxjezy> det är bättre, men det va nog tom så att 460 va bättre än 660
<Philip5> nä din visar visst inte used memory
<Philip5> det är väl vad som skiljer där
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> ja såg det
<maxjezy> det är ju viktigt att vi kör samma blender också
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kör du 64-bit?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> det gaggar ner datorn ganska mycket känner jag
<Philip5> synd, annars kunde du fått nvidia-paketen
<maxjezy> jag ska köra in 64-bit 
<maxjezy> kanske ikväll
<Philip5> slutade köra 32bit för flera år sedan nu. har aldrig saknat
<Philip5> har ju 32bit kompatiblitet i ubuntu
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, det blev 32bit för den va snabbast att få in och utan problem efter att ja kört 12.10
<Philip5> ok
<maxjezy> ska testa 12.04 fast 64bit
<Philip5> tänkte inte ändra något på min installation förrän 13.04 kommer som final och då blåser jag allt och kör in det rent och nytt
<Philip5> är väl bara en dryg vecka kvar
<maxjezy> jag väntar på att ekonomin min ska stödja ett windows köp
<Philip5> eller två kansek
<Philip5> ska bli intressant att se om den vill installera som jag vill. den har tidigare alltid strulat med mina diskar och velat köra fakeraid men jag vill ha vanligt utan sånt skit på mina chipsets
<maxjezy> Philip5, beställde precis ett objektiv
<maxjezy> köper filter här på mediamarkt istället
<Philip5> vilket?
<maxjezy> ett nikon 50 mm 1,8d
<maxjezy> lär ju ha det nästa vecka på måndag senast
<Philip5> skulle jag inte köpa
<Philip5> det är värt att lägga det extra på 50/1.8g som inte är direkt dyrt
<Philip5> det är mycket bättre på alla sätt
<maxjezy> tyckte mig inte se någon skillnad
<Philip5> du får inte ens autofokus med det där
<maxjezy> näe, de va därför ja tog det :)
<maxjezy> det gav bra bild och lätt vikt
<Philip5> det har sämre skärpa, mer ca, sämre byggkvalitet, ingen AF och sämre boké
<Philip5> mer känslig för lens flare
<maxjezy> jo, fast ja skaffar nog inte en 50 mm med g
<maxjezy> det blir 35
<Philip5> 50/1.8g är ändå mycket bättre än 35/1.8g även om de sedan används olika
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010316600/nikon-objektiv-af-s-dx-35-1-8g/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> det blir nästa, lättare att få bra stabil bild med lägre zoom
<Philip5> jo jag har ett sånt också
<Philip5> jag har 50/1.8g och 35/1.8g
<maxjezy> jag tog detta pga designen
<maxjezy> priset va ju bättre med, men ja vill ha ett sånt litet smidigt 
<maxjezy> även om de ser billigare ut så ser det sexigare ut
<Philip5> så länge du aldrig provar något annat så du kan jämför kan du vara nöjd så du får vägra andra 50mm efter det där ;)
<maxjezy> jo, men man kan ju alltid sälja lite objektiv sen
<maxjezy> ja är bara så trött på detta som jag har nu
<maxjezy> variation vore något 
<maxjezy> svårt att ha med kameran för storleken på objektivet
<Philip5> letar efter en webbsida att visa...
<maxjezy> google?
<maxjezy> framkallade lite bilder här i veckan, fick hem de igår och de såg riktigt nice ut
<Philip5> http://photographylife.com/reviews/nikon-50mm-f1-8g
<Philip5> kolla på skillnader i bokeh bland annat
<Philip5> jämför 5 olika 50 mm objektiv
<maxjezy> ah, den där hade säkert varit lättare att filma med om inte annat
<Philip5> vad fick du ge för ditt 50/1.8d då?
<maxjezy> 1400
<Philip5> jag har ett nikon 85/1.8d som jag nog ska sälja och köpa ett lika men G istället
<Philip5> galet
<Philip5> men det är ditt val ;)
<maxjezy> jo, jag gillar som sagt designen
<maxjezy> tror det blir sexigt ihop
<Philip5> vad de levererar är viktigare ;)
<maxjezy> glida på sommaren och bara känna sig sexig
<Philip5> du får nog inte många hundralappar för det på 2a handsmarknaden medan ett 1.8g får man nog minst 1000-lappen för
<maxjezy> sant, man ska inte sälja vidare 
<maxjezy> ska fixa en snygg glashylla och ställa alla kameragrejer i 
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ska du ha ett som är snyggt så ska du köpa nikon 50/1.2 ais
<Philip5> sådan ska jag skaffa när jag köper en FX-kamera
<maxjezy> canon har ju några snygga 
<Philip5> http://www.dphotojournal.com/images/lens/nikon-50mm-f12-nikkor-ai-s-manual-focus.jpg
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/image/1411668
<maxjezy> tycker den färgen är nice
<Philip5> de enda canon-objektiv som är nått att skryta med är deras topline L-objektiv men det kostar larvigt mycket
<maxjezy> storleken har nog betydelse
<maxjezy> iaf om man ska plåta brudar
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tycker vita objektiv sticker ut lite väl mycket
<Philip5> sony kör ju också med vita telezoomar
<maxjezy> har du band på din kamera
<maxjezy> cp-snöre
<Philip5> sällan
<Philip5> har i väska
<maxjezy> känner du till festool?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> märket på verktyg
<maxjezy> http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/FestoolCT_Mini/FestoolCTminiReview.html
<maxjezy> på den sidan om du scrollar så ser du en damsugare med två lådor
<maxjezy> man kan sätta ihop oändligt med lådor
<maxjezy> och kvaliten är as-bra på dessa lådorna
<maxjezy> skulle vilja ha såna till kamera utrustningen
<maxjezy> då varje lock har ett handtag är det smidigt och att sätta ihop allt gör det perfekt
<maxjezy> kamera tillbehör tillverkarna har mycket att lära från festool
<Philip5> har en sådan här väsla med kameran i http://www.lowepro.com/passport-sling-feature#prettyPhoto[PSII]/0/
<Philip5> till vardags
<maxjezy> perfektionen och kvaliten i deras produkter är enastående
<Philip5> inte testat
<maxjezy> finns sliders till deras maskiner som man bara lägger på skivan man ska såga tex, sen glider maskinen fram själv
<maxjezy> och resultatet blir toppen, oavsätt om man är amatör
<maxjezy> ska fixa en shoulder rig
<Philip5> vad var det för filter du skulle köpa då?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> hehe, men den du inte vet ska du köpa på mediamarkt :P
<maxjezy> ja, tänkte åka dit och titta
<Philip5> jag har bara 2 filter
<Philip5> ett 3 fstops nd-filter och ett circular polarizer
<maxjezy> nd filter är väl något att skaffa in för filmande utomhus
<Philip5> du skulle väl ha som du kan ställa gradvis men bra sådana är ju rätt dyra
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> får filma i low light miljöer nu istället ett tag
<maxjezy> köpte ny lampa till badrummet
<maxjezy> blev mycket bättre
<Philip5> snart köper du dyra stora led-paneler för videofilmande ;)
<Philip5> tvättar blöjor så du kan spara till lampor :P
<Philip5> har du kollat på den här jämförande videon? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIcU2zDskGo
<Philip5> och sedan kommer du filma sånt här med ditt nya objektiv :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEgsLOvMZrI
<maxjezy> ah- lätt.
<maxjezy> det objektivet är ju en klar förbättring mot det jag har 
<Philip5> jo det är det ju men det är ju de flesta objektiv... ;)
<Philip5> ditt är ju ett kitobjektiv som är något de slänger med
<Philip5> det har ju sina begränsningar
<Philip5> så... nu har jag slänt på 20 AA-batterier och nikonbatteriet på laddning.
<Philip5> blir en del batterier när mycket går på sånt
<Philip5> slängt
<maxjezy> tror inte jag får paket imorgon
<Philip5> kul
<maxjezy> den är sorterad i sthlm nu
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du blender på din ppa
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> i sthlm? då kanske jag ska åka och sno den... ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du skaffa mellanringar sedan till den så du kan ta sådana närbilder som jag gjorde på tändstickorna?
<Philip5> jag tog bilden på tändstickorna med mitt 50 mm
<Flygisoft> itmannen
<Flygisoft> Lyckade du komma in på ditt Hostbay konto?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä gå och lägg dig nu så du har kraft och energi att leka och smeka ditt nya objektiv imorgon
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja ska, sitter och tittar på värdelös youtube nu.
<Philip5> jag dötittar lite på tv
<Philip5> kollar på radiotriggers för lixtar
<Philip5> blixtar
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-12
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hämtat ut paket med ny leksak ändå?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, jag beställer ju i tjejens namn så hon får hämta 
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> får hon betala också?! :D
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> jag är ju arbetslös
<Philip5> så du får tigga och be om lite grejs från din suger mama
<Philip5> lova att vara en snäll pojke om du bara får ett objektiv
<maxjezy> näh, ja är ju matcho-man
<maxjezy> helt sjukt att mitt paket finns tillgängligt mindre än 24 timmar efter beställning
<Philip5> är du lite spänd över hur den kommer vara att filma med?
<Philip5> skulle inte tjejen vilja ha autofokus?
<maxjezy> det får hon använda kit objektivet till
<maxjezy> hon filmar endå inte
<Philip5> men om ni köpt 50/1.8g så kunde hon köra med autofokus på precis som med kitzoomen
<Philip5> tänk om hon skickar tillbaka objektivet för hon inte kan ha autofokus ;)
<maxjezy> hon blev ju precis som vanligt yxtokig när jag går och beställer saker utan att fråga om lov
<Philip5> hehe, konstigt :D
<maxjezy> men jag smorde upp henne med lite god mat och ren disk
<Philip5> haha, lurig
<Philip5> ser att ditt nyköpta objekiv säljs för 500 kr på andrahandsmarknaden nu
<Philip5> http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=196233
<Philip5> värdesäkning på 1200 kr så fort ni hämtat ut paketet :P
<Philip5> tycker du jag tråkar och pikar dig?! ;)
<maxjezy> men ja betala ju bara 1350
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> det blir en mindre värdeminskning en den du räknat på
<maxjezy> det vill säga, jag får ett par hundralappar i vinst!
<Philip5> i vinst mot min uträkning? ;)
<Philip5> du menar att tjejen la bara 1350 kr?! ;P
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra lite ärenden på stan
<Philip5> ciao
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Är väl autofokus på den där?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte då vissa i kommentarerna på den där sidan Philip5 länkade så säger dom att det inte är det
<maxjezy> det är inte det i linsen, man behöver en kamera med motor inbyggt
<maxjezy> känns plastigt men endå fett, bilden blir as-bra för dessa pengar
<Flygisoft> Ah okej då förstår jag
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, de flesta vet nog inte ens så mycket om kameror som kommenterar hit och dit, de som vet vet. dom andra kommenterar.
<maxjezy> lättare att sätta fokus med detta 
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Än med ditt andra objektiv eller?
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> maxjezy: fått nått än?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jepp
<Philip5> glad?
<Philip5> känns den bra i handen och på kamerahuset?
<maxjezy> jo, det känns bra
<maxjezy> men det har ett fstop lås som ska vara på f22
<maxjezy> annars vill det inte funka
<Philip5> om du ska ställa f-stop från kameran så låser du den så
<Philip5> annars är den manuell
<maxjezy> men hur stänger jag av att kameran ställer f-stop
<Philip5> du kopplar väl bara ur låset och ändra f-stop manuellt på objektivet
<Philip5> lite som man gör med fokus
<maxjezy> då börjar det blinka i kameran att ja ska låsa det
<Philip5> har faktiskt aldrig testat. kanske behöver någon ändring i kamerans inställningar
<Philip5> ska kolla på mitt d-objektiv
<Philip5> hmm, bra fråga
<maxjezy> ah, ja blev värsta ledsen
<maxjezy> annars hade ja ju kunna tagit ett g objektiv
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> fixade det med min
<Philip5> får ändra en inställning i kameran
<maxjezy> antar att det inte går i min
<Philip5> om du har samma menysystem så ligger inställningen under f6
<Philip5> i menyn
<Philip5> custom settings > control > customize command dials > aperture setting
<Philip5> där ligger inställningen i min meny
<Philip5> hittar du något sånt?
<maxjezy> antar att det är fotograferingsmeny ja ska kika i
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> är det en d3200 kamera du har?
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> kan ju vara så att en sådan konsumentkamera som du har saknar powerinställningar som på min ;)
<maxjezy> ah, kan ju sätta det via kameran iaf
<maxjezy> det är ju inte f som är låst, utan f ringen bara
<maxjezy> jaja, ganska häftigt att kunna filma nu med 50 mm och sånt här ljus
<maxjezy> istället för upp emot 5.6 som kitobjektivet ger
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag hackade kameran
<Philip5> slog sönder den lite?
<maxjezy> nu kan jag köra med 1.8 på fstop ringen
<Philip5> vad behövde man göra?
<maxjezy> det sitter en krok på kameran som känner av när den är låst på f22
<maxjezy> bara peta in kroken 
<maxjezy> så låter den en köra
<Philip5> men ser du fstoppen på kameran nu när du vrider eller är det bara att du kan vrida?
<maxjezy> ja, den väljer ju f-stop från kameran osvsätt
<Philip5> jo men du kanske inte får samma feedback för exponeringsmätning då
<maxjezy> det verkar bli nightvision nu
<maxjezy> näe, lite besviken
<Philip5> iso 6400 eller?
<maxjezy> inte för att f-ringen är skön
<Philip5> det är väl inte helt enkelt att ändra bländare under inspelning för det är väl svårt att hålla kameran stilla
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> även fokus är ju svårt att få till snyggt
<Philip5> du tänker att det kanske vore bättre att du köpt ett nikon 50/1.8g eller?! ;)
<maxjezy> näe, 35 1.8g
<maxjezy> den blir härnäst
<maxjezy> kanske nästa vecka
<Philip5> vad säger tjejen om det?
<Philip5> jag har ju redan ett nikon 35/1.8g som jag kan leka med om jag vill :P
<maxjezy> 35 är ju lättare att filma med
<maxjezy> ju mer vidvinkel ju lättare
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man vill åt
<maxjezy> speciellt handhållet
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> 50 mm är galet skakigt bara det, men de blir nog bra med rigg
<Philip5> men vill man ha gräddigt len bokeh så är ju 50 mm bättre
<maxjezy> på din kamera har detta objektiv autofokus väl?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men de låter ju lite mer istället när den fokukserar
<Philip5> njeeeww njeeeww
<maxjezy> ja, fast ljudet fastnar ju inte på bilderna iaf :)
<Philip5> nä men kunde vara diskretare
<Philip5> men man ska inte överdriva det heller
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-13
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur kändes det att vakna idag och ha ett 50mm objektiv?
<Philip5> ny känsla?
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ingen känsla du har ;)
<Flygisoft> Ne menar det
<Philip5> men jag förstår att du längar
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Köpte faktiskt ett budget telezoom objektiv för några dagar sedan, 70-300mm
<Flygisoft> så har man lite mer att greja med iaf
<Philip5> nikons?
<Philip5> eller tamron?
<Flygisoft> Ja nikons kan jag inte kalla budget :D
<Flygisoft> Tamron ja
<Philip5> den nya med VC eller den gamla?
<Flygisoft> den gamla
<Philip5> åhå, den nya är annars rätt bra. så pass att jag tänkt köpa den men tvekar för den är lite väl ljussvag
<Flygisoft> Har läst att detta är rätt ljussvag också, men har inte testat så mycket än så kan inte säga något :P
<Philip5> jo man ser ju det på fstop-värdena
<Philip5> den är väl f6,5 när den ligger på 300mmm
<Flygisoft> Mycket möjligt
<Philip5> funkar ju bra i dagsljus men inomhus eller när det börjar skymma så blir det drygt
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan nog hända
<Flygisoft> Duger väl på min amatörnivå nu iaf
<Flygisoft> så får man köpa något bättre sen någon gång :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var ju någon typ av macrofunktion på den också, kommer väl kanske inte lika nära som med dina ringar skulle jag tro dock men
<Philip5> närfoto klarar den nog kanske
<Philip5> fast tamrons VC och nya fokusmotor är faktiskt riktigt bra
<Philip5> deras VC greppar tag i bilden och liksom släpper den inte vilket är rätt coolt
<Philip5> kan även krångla till det lite när man ska fokusera på en detalj som liksom inte släpps in i läge
<Philip5> skulle nog nästan säga att tamrons nya 70-300 är bättre än nikons motsvarande
<Flygisoft> Jaså så pass ändå
<Flygisoft> verkar ju nice :)
<Philip5> men den gamla är ganska mjuk i bilden men billig
<Flygisoft> Ja billigt var det verkligen iaf
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> lite över 1000-lappen?
<Flygisoft> Mjo ca 1100kr
<Philip5> den nya versionen kostar ju 3200 kr så det är ju en slant mer men så är den mycket bättre om än inget proffsobjektiv
<Philip5> nikons 300mm f2.8 som är mer för proffs kostar ju 45 000 kr så det är ju rätt steg upp till de glasen
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jo då är ju 3200kr något mer för mig senare isf
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vaknade inte med 50 mm, snarare 200mm :)
<maxjezy> LOLLLLLL.
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur då?
<maxjezy> det var en dålig fräckis!
<Flygisoft> pff
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> funderar på om ja ska dra och filma lite fotboll eller om ja ska skita i det
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> filma fotboll med 50mm? :D
<maxjezy> jo, en kompis spelar
<maxjezy> 50 är ju perfekt för fotboll
<Philip5> vet jag inte om jag tycker
<Philip5> skulle nog vilja ha zoom och lite mer
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> men ja tror inte ja orkar åka någonstans ännu
<maxjezy> tar nog lite low light test ikväll istället
<Philip5> det är ju hockey på tv nu istället. sm-final mellan luleå och skellefteå
<maxjezy> äh, lyssnar på lite dans musik istället
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbaOvGmfK2E
<Philip5> du får vila tills star wars-filmen börjar ikväll
<maxjezy> vilken är det
<maxjezy> kommer aldrig kunna se star wars igen utan den där känslan av att allt var ett inside job
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> empire strikes back visar de ikväll
<maxjezy> aha, kontraattacken.
<maxjezy> känner att spelet är uppgjort, scriptat.
<maxjezy> Philip5, kör du bar originalbatterier?
<Philip5> till kameran?
<Philip5> har bara ett batteri till kameran
<maxjezy> varför inte flera?
<maxjezy> räcker verkligen ett?
<Philip5> eftersom jag inte kör med liveview så räcker ett batteri rätt länge
<maxjezy> jag fotar inte i live view, det är för segt
<maxjezy> shuttern ska öppnas, stängas, öppnas, stängas, öppnas, stängas..
<maxjezy> och sådär
<maxjezy> jag känner iaf att jag skulle vilja ha två batterier, när det ena är slut så byter man bara ut det mot det laddade och sätter det andra på laddning, så man alltid har kräm
<Philip5> ja det är väl inte fel
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010485865/nikon-battery-en-el14/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<maxjezy> detta lär väl passa mitt?
<Philip5> men jag vet inte hur pass bra 3e part batterier är
<maxjezy> näe, tror inte ja skulle skaffa kopior 
<maxjezy> speciellt inte om de inte är från en sida som dustin eller så
<Philip5> verkar vara sånt batteri i din iaf
<madmax> Philip5, har varit ut på stan och testat objektivet lite
<madmax> i mörker
<Philip5> Maxjezy: hur gick det då?
<Philip5> körde du på för iso?
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-14
<Philip5> Maxjezy: hur gick det att filma i natten nere på byn?
<Philip5> Maxjezy: nå?
<Flygisoft> Ne ta och beställa en blixt kanske
<Flygisoft> Philip5
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN568EX-FP-Sync-Up-To-1-8000s-Flash-For-Nikon-/160927742039?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item25780a7857
<Flygisoft> Visst var det den blixten?
<Flygisoft> du tyckte
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> fanns en version för Canon såg jag också
<Flygisoft> verkar det som
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> båda versionerna funkar som slav för både nikon och canon men man måste ha den sorten som passar för att sätta på kameran
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> enda neckdelen med dem är att de inte kan vara master och styra andra blixtar
<Philip5> nackdelen
<Flygisoft> Mjo, dock spelar ju inte så stor roll för mig iaf
<Philip5> men du kan styra den där blixten med pop-up-blixten på kameran
<Philip5> nej
<Flygisoft> Det är ganska nice dock
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> så man kan ställa den någonstans och blixtra den med TTL-stöd från sidan eller så
<Flygisoft> Jo :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5 tur vi har dig här som photo guru
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ska du slå till på blixten?
<Philip5> jag tror jag beställde mina från england och då kom de på någon dag
<Philip5> inte från kina som den du länkade till
<Philip5> från kina tar det någon vecka tror jag
<Flygisoft> Jo jag köpte den precis :)
<Philip5> men från kina?
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, spelar inte så stor roll så
<Flygisoft> Yes
<Philip5> mest frakttiden 
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Philip5> kanske fraktavgiften också eller?
<Flygisoft> Har inte någon direkt brådska så
<Flygisoft> var gratis frakt
<Philip5> då så
<Philip5> blixten är riktigt najs
<Philip5> inte bara för priset
<Flygisoft> Ja det hoppas jag :D
<Flygisoft> Kollat lite på youtube, verkar nice ja
<Flygisoft> kollar man bara mot det man kan köpa i sverige för samma pris så är det ju jävla skillnad på funktioner och sånt
<Philip5> som sagt, det enda som den saknar är master mode, den är inte vädertätad som nikons sb-910 men det är inte heller nikon sb-700 om man tänkt på den istället
<Philip5> tror till och med att den är kraftfullare än nikon sb-910
<Philip5> den kommer också utan gels
<Philip5> med nikons blixtar får man gels
<Flygisoft> gels är typ filter va?
<Philip5> ja som färgar eller dämpar ljuset från blixten
<Philip5> så du kan få blixten i samma färgtemperatur som lampor eller bara för effekter
<Philip5> man kan skaffa gels separat
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> de som kommer med nikons är gels för glödlampa och lysrör för att matcha
<Flygisoft> Okej, men det får man ta när det är bra mycket billigare kanske :)
<Philip5> finns billiga gels
<Maxjezy> Philip5, jag har varit ute och fotat igårkväll och idag, känner att det är svårt med nattfoto
<Philip5> Maxjezy: nattfilmandet då?
<Philip5> för nattfoto måste man nästan ha stativ
<Maxjezy> nattfilmandet är lättare
<Philip5> blev det bra?
<Maxjezy> jo
<Maxjezy> regeln är ju att köra så låg iso man kan
<Philip5> jo
<Maxjezy> shutter på 50 typ
<Maxjezy> 24 bilder i sekunden
<Maxjezy> låg kontrast 
<Maxjezy> och få saker att inte skaka allt för mycket
<Maxjezy> bäst film möjligheter har man ju egentligen på natten
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man ska filma ;)
<Maxjezy> jo, men rent tekniskt är det lättare på natten
<Maxjezy> att ha en scen som redan är för ljus är ju inte kul
<Maxjezy> typ, tänker man en skatefilm
<Maxjezy> man vill filma lite trix, på rails och lite i ramp
<Maxjezy> är det utomhus och på dagen, då får man inte alla nice detaljer 
<Maxjezy> för att solen typ bländar metaller osv
<Maxjezy> kan man ljussätta dessa själv blir det mer nice
<Maxjezy> ungefär så jag jobbar i blender iaf
<Maxjezy> sällan jag har någon worldlight alls
<Flygisoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NKwDBGSBI
<Flygisoft> Tror den där är filmad med en Canon 550
<Flygisoft> ganska nice gjort
<Philip5> Maxjezy: du får blända ner eller köra med nd-filter på dagen om du filmar
<Philip5> Maxjezy: och trycka ner iso
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sånt som Maxjezy ska filma men om skatebords
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dina polare i videon?! :D
<Flygisoft> Nej nej :P
<Philip5> jorru :P
<Flygisoft> haha xD
<Flygisoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CID0HjIQA1Y
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ dom har filmat en del, med helikopter grejen
<Flygisoft> Läskigt att skicka upp en systemkamera med den där grejen
<Philip5> man får hoppas den är försäkrad
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-07
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du inte skaffa en samsung s5 nu när den kan filma i 4k?
<Philip5> du som gillar sånt
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-08
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, vad säger du om att hyra ut dina blixtar till mig i vår någon gång?
<maxjezy> kanske bättre hitta någon här i stan som har
<maxjezy> kostar 200 kr st per dag på rajala att hyra sb910
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du börja fota brudar nu eller? kommer din stil vara mest som Terry Richardson eller Bingo Rimér??
<maxjezy> mer bingo isf
<maxjezy> tror jag ska satsa stenhårt på svartvitt
<maxjezy> Philip5 vilken stil kör du
<Philip5> pang på rödbetan
<maxjezy> haha
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Det jobbiga är ju att du bor en bit bort :P
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> det blir ganska dyrt med frakt
<maxjezy> man vill ju ogärna skicka så dyra prylar icke försäkrade
<maxjezy> tror det blir runt 3-400 med post försäkrat
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> tur man har egna grejer så man slipper hyra av Flygisoft :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-09
<Philip5> Flygisoft: visst är det lite tråkigt att YN-blixtar får vara med i sådana här tester i svenska fototidningar? http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/test-tretton-kamerablixtar.htm
<Philip5> antar det är för att de inte har någon nordisk agentur
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mjo, skulle varit någon YN-blixt med där
<Philip5> tycker det
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: maxjezy sviker ju oss nu för tiden här i kanalen
<Philip5> lämnar oss ensamma åt våra öden
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-12
<Flygisoft> Ne du Philip5 har inte kollat något på dom mobilerna faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Samsung och iPhone är ju vad dom flesta köper som bara är ute efter det "bästa"
<Flygisoft> känns det ju som iaf
<Philip5> ja men folk köper dem ju mycket för att andra köper dem och de ska liksom vara "de bästa" då
<Philip5> inte för att de är dåliga men det är ju sällan det är så mycket research bakom utan mer image om vad som är bäst och att följa alla andra
<Philip5> lite så som många köper kameror
<Flygisoft> Ja precis
